# History of JGJ Masonry



## mrpierce17 (Aug 15, 2016)




----------



## Dontrell Stroman (Aug 15, 2016)

Good share brother !

Sent from my 831C using My Freemasonry Pro mobile app


----------



## Ripcord22A (Aug 15, 2016)

Interesting

Sent from my LG-H811 using My Freemasonry Pro mobile app


----------

